# WIN tickets to the British Motorsport event of your choice



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WIN tickets to the British Motorsport event of your choice*

Hi,

I'm really excited to let you know about the Chris Knott Spring Prize Draw and how easy it is to enter.

We only work with car club members & enthusiasts so insurers give us the ability to offer winning quotes (subject to acceptance criteria), even beating those on the price comparison sites.

We do understand that there are plenty of companies competing for your business, so we're offering this valuable promotion to encourage you to include Chris Knott when searching for quotes.

Simply ask us to quote for a CAR or HOME we don't already insure (by the end of June) and you'll gain auto-entry in our *BRITISH MOTORSPORT RACE TICKET GIVEAWAY*.

*THE PRIZE* consists of:

- £500 voucher with Grandstand Motorsports.

- Redeemable against many major British Motorsport race events including F1 Pirelli British Grand Prix, MotoGP, Goodwood Festival of Speed and more, PLUS a number of international events if that's your thing.

- Can also be used on extras - for example your voucher could cover race day at the British Grand Prix with FastTrack entry plus Inner Track ticket giving access to exclusive areas including some grandstands PLUS circuit parking for one vehicle.

*FULL DETAILS*
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/news/win-t ... vents.html

*HOW TO ENTER*
Just phone us for a CAR or HOME insurance quote (or request a callback) between now and close of play on 30th June. That's it! We'll automatically enter you for the draw when we've taken your details.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274 (please mention this forum)*

If your renewal is not due yet, simply complete brief callback details online and we'll make sure you get a call at the right time.

We're running this offer for 4 months to include as many members as possible and you can get quotes during the qualifying period for policies due upto about 30th July, so get calling!

We hope to be your winning option this year.

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

***

*Testimonials*

_"So pleased I made the effort to call. It's so easy to use comparison sites we tend to get a bit lazy. Was recommended to me and found them polite, efficient and very fair. Would heartily recommend!"_ *Mark C, TrustPilot*

_"We have used Chris Knott for a number of insurances for many years and never once have they let us down. An absolutely excellent, highly efficient, good value insurance service. We continue to insure with them to this day!"_ *Mr Parris, TrustPilot*

_"Recommended by the Audi users forum. Used for car insurance and they easily beat other quotes. Dealt with my insurance with the minimum of fuss."_ *Tony H, TrustPilot*

_"Quick and efficient service. Recommended."_ *Kevin B, TrustPilot*

_"First time of using Chris Knott after being recommended and by far the easiest company I have dealt with - good communication and haven't been left on hold for ages for any phone calls either."_ *Jason K, TrustPilot*

_"Good old-fashioned service, quick to set up and competitive."_ *Simon G, TrustPilot*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

This is no mistake - this prize was specifically chosen because *IT IS VALID FOR 3 YEARS*, so you've got something to look forward to beyond lockdown - choose the event that takes your fancy from the 2021, 2022 or 2023 race/show seasons.

We're open Mon-Sat from 9am-8pm, so give use call for a car insurance quote if yours is due soon.

*QUOTELINE:* 0800 917 2274

*ONLINE:* https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=BMT2020 - complete brief details to request a callback.

As you're a car club/forum member insurers give us the flexibility to win your business if you meet certain criteria (specific requirements vary per insurer) *often beating even the price comparison sites*. Make sure you mention this forum when you speak to us and Chris Knott could be your winning option this year in more ways than one.

Our expert team is waiting for your call. Stay Home and sort out your insurance with Chris Knott.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Knott is still fully operational and winning customers. Personal service means that when you speak to a member of our team you're directly ensuring that person's employment - so thank you!

Get a quote for your TT (or your non-club cars) before the end of June and you'll be in with a chance of winning this great post-lockdown prize too.

To find out how much you could save on your car insurance, call forum partner Chris Knott on *0800 917 2274* or use the widget on our website -> https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=BMT2020 - to request a callback.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick reminder that *this competition closes at the end of this month* so please get a quote if your cover expires within the next 30 days or so and you'll gain free entry in this prize draw.

Club members currently *save £88 on average against their existing renewal* by switching to Chris Knott (and we share a large % of our earnings on your policy with the club too, so everyone wins).

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* / https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=BMT2020

Will we be providing your winning quote this year?

best,
Nick

*Mean average saving £88.28 against customers' existing renewal premiums where disclosed. Period measured: 01/01/2020 to 31/05/2020.

***
*Testimonials*
Some recent feedback on Chris Knott...

_"Easy and brilliant to deal with."_ *Daniel Swan, Trustpilot*

_"Very easy to deal with and great value. Stuck to the promise to beat any other price even after I went back to them again with cheaper quotes after originally agreeing a quote with them."_ *George Finch, Trustpilot*

_"Car Insurance was very easy to set up."_ *Mr Bassett, Trustpilot*

_"Easy to deal with and undercut the best price I had been quoted elsewhere. Not had to claim yet (and hopefully won't need to!!) so can't comment on this aspect."_ *George Smith, Trustpilot*

_"Always there to answer emails and phone calls about any issues or questions."_ *Samuel Warren, Trustpilot*


----------

